# Dying



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I think my Gerbil is dying 

I have two, Optimus and Bumblebee. I've just noticed Optimus walking funny, as in he can't move his back legs at all so it's as though he's nailed down and he's trying to wander around. I've put food near him so he can reach it, his eyes are closing and I think he's leaving us


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

NicoleW said:


> I think my Gerbil is dying
> 
> I have two, Optimus and Bumblebee. I've just noticed Optimus walking funny, as in he can't move his back legs at all so it's as though he's nailed down and he's trying to wander around. I've put food near him so he can reach it, his eyes are closing and I think he's leaving us


Has he had a stroke possibly.. One of my gerbils had a stroke many years ago.. I took him the vets cause he was of age and started to walk weird then i got up one morn and he was like virtually walking in circles but dragging the back end.. unfortunately the out come was not good...

I would take him the vet.. xxx


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Hoping he can hang on until tomorrow. We only got them in April this year for my daughter's birthday 

My partner is in Wales tonight working and I don't drive. I know I should, I need to learn... but I deteste it. 30 hours of driving lessons later and I almost crashed three times and still can't get out of second gear confidently


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

NicoleW said:


> Hoping he can hang on until tomorrow. We only got them in April this year for my daughter's birthday
> 
> My partner is in Wales tonight working and I don't drive. I know I should, I need to learn... but I deteste it. 30 hours of driving lessons later and I almost crashed three times and still can't get out of second gear confidently


How old is the gerbil?? is he cold?? has he had a fall or any injury in the last few days you can think of?xxx


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't think he's fallen.

We got him as a baby baby in April 2010, they said he wasn't that old when I got him, still quite young. He's the more cautious out of the two, Bumblebee will quite happily jump off the kitchen worktop and make me chase him for 30 minutes to get him back into his cage, Optmius never did anything like that, he's always been very calm and cautious


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

NicoleW said:


> I don't think he's fallen.
> 
> We got him as a baby baby in April 2010, they said he wasn't that old when I got him, still quite young. He's the more cautious out of the two, Bumblebee will quite happily jump off the kitchen worktop and make me chase him for 30 minutes to get him back into his cage, Optmius never did anything like that, he's always been very calm and cautious


Is he cold.. has he got too cold in the night and is now feeling it?


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Hmm never thought about them getting cold in the night/

He doesn't seem cold at the moment, but will a blanket over the cage help with the heat at night?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

NicoleW said:


> Hmm never thought about them getting cold in the night/
> 
> He doesn't seem cold at the moment, but will a blanket over the cage help with the heat at night?


I try to keep my house quite warm for us all.. Try and keep the cage out of any drafts can you handle him easy?


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I'll have a go, this will be my first time picking him up.

My partner always does it, I'm scared to death they'll bite me and I have no idea why.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

NicoleW said:


> I'll have a go, this will be my first time picking him up.
> 
> My partner always does it, I'm scared to death they'll bite me and I have no idea why.


He may have some marks or something under neath him.. Make sure you sit somewhere safe and on the floor when you pick him up.. Just check him over and see if he is n any pain.. xxx


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

He was quite still and didn't protest too much to being picked up, w hich is unusual because they both like to hide and run about but he hardly moved at all. He walked a little, but not much


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Did you try and manipulate his back legs to see what movement was there.. to see if he cant move them or is it its painful to move them... I really think he should see a vet as soon as you can.. xxx


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Just phoned them now, getting a taxi there this afternoon after I pick my daughter up from nursery


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

NicoleW said:


> Just phoned them now, getting a taxi there this afternoon after I pick my daughter up from nursery


Lets hope he is ok.. he may have just banged himself or be a little cold... I would take both the guys.. I always took both my mice together rather than stress them out splitting them up.. xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hun really hope he pulls through. Yeah take them together though! Poor baby! xx


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I dunno what to do if he dies, I wouldn't reintroduce another gerbil but my last one will be on his own


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Aww no hun, really hoping he's gona be ok...x


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

petitepuppet said:


> aww no hun, really hoping he's gona be ok...x


how many rats????


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

How many rats do I have? 12, 7 girls and 5 boys.


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

I really hope he pulls through. This sounds a lot like what recently happened with Jacob. Sending positive vibes your way. xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww no 

Hope the vets are able to help him x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Any news? x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hope he is OK and pulled through! xx


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Well, he's running about now like nobodies business! Seems more himself but not totally, gonna go give him some cheese


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Well, he's running about now like nobodies business! Seems more himself but not totally, gonna go give him some cheese


What did vet say/do? xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

NicoleW said:


> Well, he's running about now like nobodies business! Seems more himself but not totally, gonna go give him some cheese


Can gerbils eat cheese? I thought most rodents werent encouraged to have dairy?, dont quote that as gospel though as I might have imagined it, glad to hear hes sounding a bit better though.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

They have a cube to share every month they love it!

The vet just looked him over, and basically told me to keep an eye on him but he couldn't find any injuries to his legs. Told me to have them in a room with the heating on during the night and away from windows just in case


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> They have a cube to share every month they love it!
> 
> The vet just looked him over, and basically told me to keep an eye on him but he couldn't find any injuries to his legs. Told me to have them in a room with the heating on during the night and away from windows just in case


Oh bless! Well sounds like he is doing well! Hope he keeps it up! Btw I have to say I am embarrassed I know the source of inspiration of their names  Dam little brothers


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

My four year old named them lol! She was going to call the puppy Jazz and the kitten Rachet


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> My four year old named them lol! She was going to call the puppy Jazz and the kitten Rachet


Hehe kids are seriously good at naming animals though! My three year old is brill! xx


----------

